# What's too warm for deer hunting?



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

i killed my first deer when it was 80 out


----------



## buckmadness75 (Nov 23, 2008)

last early bow season here it was in 80 for awhile and i still seen plenty of deer. alot of bugs though


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, we got a new hatch of mosquitoes with this warm weather...yay.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

I have yet to find a temp that is "too hot" to hunt. My son shot his first deer when it was 88 degrees.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

never been too hot for me to hunt. In Virginia, some years its in the high 70's or more on opening day, and like this year, low 50's and rainy. Either way, I'm there.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

deer wise idk if there is too high of a temperature to hunt, but if it was above 75-80 it would be too hot for me to want to be out there...i sweat pretty easy and know that scent free or even pleasant scents dont come from sweating profusely


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

It is too hot for me when i am covered in sweat before i get to the stand. Another concern is if i make a bad shot and cannot recover the deer quickly the meat could spoil. Cant leave em out over night and come back during daylight when its 80 outside. Nothing seems to work right when i hunt and its hot. But as far as deer movement havent seen too much a problem, they still gotta eat and all that.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Well it turned out like I figured...a beautiful evening watching woodpeckers, muskrats, and various other small critters. No deer but time well spent.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow you guys consider 70-80 hot? For the past few weeks its been in the upper 80's with a high humidity too. On opening day it was around 89 with humidity around 85 percent. Its never to hot hunt.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

80 degrees in October in Minnesota is too hot for the deer to be moving, it is drier then heck too. .36" of rain for the month of September, the best bait may be a bucket of cold water. I think our average high for Early October is in the 60's.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

i wont go out if the temps are over 65 or so, prefer about 32 with a good heavy frost


----------



## Dethfromabove (Apr 5, 2004)

Easykeeper said:


> I'm heading out for the last hour and a half, mainly because I can. It's 73 now, light breeze, looks like about 70 at sunset. I don't expect to see much but it will be a beautiful sit with the golden leaves.
> 
> Do you see much activity in these warm temperatures? Yes, this is significantly above average for Minnesota...LOL.


Nothing is too hot for deer hunting. The only concern with warm temps and deer hunting is getting the meat taken care of before the heat starts to spoil it.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Timmy Big Time said:


> 80 degrees in October in Minnesota is too hot for the deer to be moving, it is drier then heck too. .36" of rain for the month of September, _the best bait may be a bucket of cold water_. I think our average high for Early October is in the 60's.


I must be doing something wrong... My stand overlooks a two acre pond surrounded by five acres of mixed clover and alfalfa and bordered by thick second growth aspen. My stand is in a grove of about ten oaks with acorns all over the ground. Maybe they don't like my clothes...


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Dethfromabove said:


> Nothing is too hot for deer hunting. The only concern with warm temps and deer hunting is getting the meat taken care of before the heat starts to spoil it.


Up here the deer are wearing their winter coats, they do not move much when it's that hot, they just don't.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Up here the deer are wearing their winter coats, they do not move much when it's that hot, they just don't.


I think they like to lay low too, at least until it cools off after dark. Big difference in temperature when I got out of my stand and by the time I have walked home. Just late enough so I'm gone by the time they get there. At least I'm not spooking them on the way out...


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Easy I put a bucket of water out, and every deer came and drank, does and fawns. That was the first time I had ever put a bucket out, and they smelled and drank. I have 2 ponds so I think they like clean water, if they can get it. I have them come to the heated stock tank all winter.


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

if its over 70 i dont go out, dont want to waste meat, plus its more fun to shoot the bow


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

By the time I climb into my stands here in Texas, I'm sweating like a pig and probably smell to the deer like the north end of a south-bound mule. The entire state is burned to a crisp and the deer are suffering where they're not being artificially fed. I feed deer on the land I live on all year round from a protein feeder (no, I don't allow any hunting near it). Last year I was feeding about 50 lbs every 10-12 days. This year I'm putting a 50 lb bag in it every 3-4 days. I have to to maintain my tax exemption on my land.

Hunting when its 90+ degrees just doesn't get it for me. I pray every day for rain and colder weather!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I have them come to the heated stock tank all winter.


I would love to see that. I've got a couple horses here that would like nothing better in the dead of winter than a couple deer to chase around. I've got one mare that covered about three hundred yards to work a deer. The deer don't like it...


----------



## jsurvant (Jan 6, 2011)

Well in Texas...definitely.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Good luck on the rain there 45er. I've read a lot of bad things about the drought down there.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

90 here tommorrow...Kansas


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

It was 88 yesterday when I left the truck. By the time I walked the 500 yards to my stand I was sweating. Saw a few does, but probably too hot to be sitting in the stand.


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 17, 2006)

Im going either way...but wish it was cold


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

I thought it was too hot today at 85 degrees. I am glad I went anyway. I did not shoot a buck, already filled my doe tag. I saw fifteen or twenty deer. One bedded out 30 yards for about an hour or so. Then I got some great photos of does and fawns within a foot of the ladder stand legs. I had a coyote come in and chase a ground squirrel around for 15 minutes or so. Then to top it off, I had a flock of turkeys roost in the exact tree that I was in. A little sweat was well worth the experience that I had tonight.


----------



## jareed58 (Apr 3, 2011)

First two days I hunted it was 93-94. Saturday, it finally cooled down to 50 in the morning and mid 70s by lunch. Yippee, winters finally here. Louisiana is said to have two seasons, Summer and Christmas.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

nnelzon23 said:


> I thought it was too hot today at 85 degrees. I am glad I went anyway. I did not shoot a buck, already filled my doe tag. I saw fifteen or twenty deer. One bedded out 30 yards for about an hour or so. Then I got some great photos of does and fawns within a foot of the ladder stand legs. I had a coyote come in and chase a ground squirrel around for 15 minutes or so. Then to top it off, I had a flock of turkeys roost in the exact tree that I was in. A little sweat was well worth the experience that I had tonight.


Sounds like a great night. Funny how I get more enjoyment out of the incidental critter sightings when I'm warm instead of freezing my butt off...


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

jareed58, you'll be shoveling snow soon...:smow:


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

as long as they are moving it's never too hot. I shot hogs this summer with my bow in 110+ temps.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Easykeeper said:


> I would love to see that. I've got a couple horses here that would like nothing better in the dead of winter than a couple deer to chase around. I've got one mare that covered about three hundred yards to work a deer. The deer don't like it...


The deer come at night when the horses are in the stalls in the barn. The horses do run deer off their pasture. I swear they get mad at the deer frolicking in their pasture while they are locked in the paddock.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I will not get to hunt until it cools down and rains here, kinda sucks but the hours on standby waiting for a fire is good too, I tell myself it's the lull and I am better off working. I am one peat fire with 80 hour weeks from a new bow.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Easykeeper said:


> Good luck on the rain there 45er. I've read a lot of bad things about the drought down there.


Thank you for the kind comment. I've talked to people who have lived here all of their lives and they are in their 80's. They say they've never seen anything this bad, and that includes the horrendous drought in the 1950's. My land is figuratively burned up. I'm just thankful that it's not literally burned up like those poor folks who lost their homes in the fires. I've heard a credible report that approximately 3.7 MILLION acres of Texas has burned this year due to wildfires.


----------



## bowhunter_54 (Sep 20, 2010)

i dont think its ever too hot to hunt but sometimes you jsut have to change targets. i have been ready to deer hunt but the temps are still in the 80's this week so i keep shooting doves until they are gone. i dont like deer hunting in the heat.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

last season (october) we were hunting in shorts flip flops and t-shirts...it was 100* plus.....deer still moved, just had to be patient.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I go when it's warm since you just never know. I usually don't see much though...


----------

